# Something I knocked together



## Cwalker935 (Oct 30, 2019)

So my wife, Lida, has a touch of OCD and sometimes comes up with things that seem arbitrary to me.  She counts her steps when she walks our dog and has to brush her teeth for an exact length of time.  Her rules/regulations/guidelines always involve numbers.  When our kids were babies my job was to give them their last bottle before bed.  Specifications were that I was to rock them for exactly 20 minutes after they dozed off before putting them to bed.  If they cried after I put them in bed, I was accused of not adhering to the 20 minute rule.  Her latest thing is that we have to do two shows a year to clear out some of the stuff I make.  I am really not into trying to market my stuff and am not really interested in doing shows but go along to keep the peace.

I usually let her worry about the set up and display.  She is hung up on displaying prices since she is very much the frugal shopper so she puts tags on the pens and lays them out in groups on the table.  To my eye, the tags and random groupings are distracting and hide the individual pens.  I do not understand why this disorganization does not bother her, I am not at all organized and it drives me crazy.  I decided to knock together a multi-layered stand so she could separate them by price with minimal tagging.  I wanted something cheap and simple that did not look too unprofessional so I took a piece of salvaged plywood and winged it in terms of a design.  I sanded it just enough to get rid of the pencil marks and rough edges and then lightly torched it.  It will hold 80 pens.


----------



## tomtedesco (Oct 30, 2019)

Perhaps you could price the pens by levels on the stand and eliminate the price tags. LOL  Looks good.


----------



## mark james (Oct 30, 2019)

I think it looks great.  I bet Lida could play with rearranging pens on that stand for weeks and weeks.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 30, 2019)

Ah, Yes!....Another Cody Walker family story! It’s been a while and I have been missing these stories. Many years ago, we knew a couple from church and he said his wife had to chew every bite 62 times before swallowing. I had never thought to count bites!
Great job on the stand....let us know if you get any feedback about it at shows.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Oct 30, 2019)

Everything you make is professional , Cody . Please show us a picture or ten of the way your pens become organized on it .


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 30, 2019)

tomtedesco said:


> Perhaps you could price the pens by levels on the stand and eliminate the price tags. LOL  Looks good.


 
That is the thought behind having four levels.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 30, 2019)

mark james said:


> I think it looks great.  I bet Lida could play with rearranging pens on that stand for weeks and weeks.



Lida is quite pleased with it.  I am curious to see what she does with between the two shows.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 30, 2019)

Charlie_W said:


> Ah, Yes!....Another Cody Walker family story! It’s been a while and I have been missing these stories. Many years ago, we knew a couple from church and he said his wife had to chew every bite 62 times before swallowing. I had never thought to count bites!
> Great job on the stand....let us know if you get any feedback about it at shows.


 
The irony is that the tables were turned and that I was concerned about organization for a change.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 30, 2019)

1080Wayne said:


> Everything you make is professional , Cody . Please show us a picture or ten of the way your pens become organized on it .



Thank you.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 30, 2019)

Awesome job Cody. And my wife thinks I'm ocd. Lol


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 30, 2019)

My wife merely thinks it helpful that I’m out of the way and she can watch her favourite tripe om TV!

Love the stand , great idea


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 30, 2019)

I need a stand like that to put on my piano - since I don't sell MY pens I am accumulating enough to fill it!  I like how you say you "winged it" and "knocked together"  this piece as though it was nothing!


----------



## magpens (Oct 30, 2019)

What a cool idea !! . I like the design.

Amazing what you can do with a bit of plywood and a torch !!


----------



## pshrynk (Oct 31, 2019)

magpens said:


> Amazing what you can do with a bit of plywood and a torch !!


Wow, the stories that could be told with that opening line!    

Great display.  If I ever get to the point that I go to fairs, I might try to cobble together something that is inspired by that.  Not that I could ever come close to getting the same results...


----------



## turncrazy43 (Oct 31, 2019)

I suggest a  soft cloth beneath the display rack in case a would be buyer drops a pen from the top couple of tiers of the rack.


----------



## WriteON (Oct 31, 2019)

Pretty pretty cool.... looking real good.


----------

